# Where do i take pictures of models?



## Fresh_Society (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm gonna hire some female models for my clothing line but I don't have a studio or a place to take the pics at. Anybody know where i can take pictures without being creepy?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Fresh_Society said:


> I'm gonna hire some female models for my clothing line but I don't have a studio or a place to take the pics at. Anybody know where i can take pictures without being creepy?


From a creepiness factor, whether you're indoors or outside, having other people around is a good idea.

Parks with activities going on in the background, the zoo, open air markets and such, work.

From a photographic point, outdoors is always a good idea. Natural sunlight/daylight works well as far as color accuracy.

Idoors near windows you can get some cool effects from blinds for example.

And of course there's the business/legal element...releases, terms of use, background content etc.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you familiar with photography lighting? If not then maybe a makeshift studio with studio type lighting is better. Emphasies is on the shirt/design. All you need is some fabric for background plus of course the lights. I've seen professional using 100-200w worklamps with white umbrellas as reflectors/diffusers. You can search youtube and proceed by trial and error for the best lighting.

If you are familiar with lighting and reflectors, then outdoors may be a good option depending on how your concept. There is always a homier feel to outdoors shots with some matching background. Aside from park/zoos as mentioned above, you can try find a nice backyard or garden. How about an open carpark or port? There may also be some suitable tourist or scenic spots in your area.


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

Look at the Palmercash Photos. HTTP://WWW.PALMERCASH.COM/

The pics are of a great model wearing the shirts in natural local settings. Easy.


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Ive got a shoot coming up and Ive decided on outdoor, natural light, at a local park for one set of the photos but will have overhead shots of the tees to complement the outdoor ones too.


----------

